# [Game][Free]Riki Poker-Texas Holdem for Android



## chengzhixiang (May 16, 2014)

Riki Texas Hold'em takes the most orthodox plays of Texas Holdem in USA.We completely deal randomly to ensure the holdem poker game is professional and fair.You need luck ,skills and intelligence when playing Riki Texas Hold'em.Texas poker is widely loved by the elite who love card games. Now, we would like to invite you to join in online poker game.
★Low demand:free registration and login, eliminate registration steps,"one-click login"is more intimate.
★ Rich reward: Ten thousand chips reward every day, waiting for you to get.
★ Fairness: matches replace casual tables model, greatly avoid the cheating phenomenon, to achieve the real fairness.
★ Professionalrthodox rules, standard events, create an absolute professional poker game for you.
★ All-in Areariginality all-in area,it all depends on your luck,stimulating your heart absolutely.
We have official information pages posting rikipoker latest news, if you are interested in our texas holdem online poker game, you can review our pages.
google+:https://plus.google.com/u/0/b/100373098854758783109/100373098854758783109
Twitter: https://twitter.com/rikipokerusa
Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/rikipoker

Google Play:https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.riki.RikiPoker

Amazon:http://www.amazon.com/x798F-x5DDE-x745E-x5947-x4E92/dp/B00KA5MMAQ/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1400208595&sr=8-1&keywords=riki+poker

Getjar:http://www.getjar.mobi/mobile/814771/Riki-Poker-Texas-Holdem-for-google-nexus-one/


----------



## chengzhixiang (May 16, 2014)

Riki Poker-Texas Holdem for Android V1.0.5

What's New
1. The new game sounds
2. The game click on other players, you can send them to face interaction
3. The new world ranking function
4. All-in game, the new room list, which allows to select rooms
5. Repair some bugs


----------



## chengzhixiang (May 16, 2014)

Hello guys! The latest version Riki Poker-Texas Holdem 1.1.2 release.

In this hot summer, hot season, Riki Poker passionate World Cup contest will start!
Riki Poker will be through the traditional football interactive challenges, crazy samba amorous feelings, the fascinating chip reward, passion of poker to let our players in riki poker drip fun play ing on the World Cup. Let us become centimillionaire together.

Reward:
Group Match: 19800 chips
Eighth-Finals:29700 chips
Quarter-Finals: 49500 chips
Semi-Finals: 99000 chips
Final Match: 198000 chips

Rules:
1. Log in Riki Poker client
2. The quiz starts time for 24 hours before the commencement of the end time of the commencement time (24 hours before the start of the game can quiz).

Event Time: From June 11 to July 12, 2014


----------

